# Some fun paper work I use.



## Toffee (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are some of the paper work I use when I am SM or am asked to get the paper work together as an ASM. Though it would be good to have or at least to post and to get feedback.

Deck and Rail Cue Sheet

Prop Check List

Sign In Sheet

Contact Sheet


----------



## HayleySargent (Jun 30, 2009)

Your files aren't working for some reason.

Hayley


----------



## cprted (Jul 1, 2009)

SMNetwork has a great paperwork section for those looking for ideas and inspiration for their own paperwork. Its also an all around great forum for anyone interested in stage management as the majority of the active members are working pro SMs.


----------

